# Alpine Type X box?



## RSJALLDAY (Aug 11, 2010)

Would anyone know the best specs for a sealed box for a 10" Alpine Type X? I'll be running it off an MTX 1000xd amp. Not sure if I'm gonna run it at 700w/4ohm or 1000w/2ohm, but leaning towards the 700w/4ohm. The setup is going into an Accord wagon.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------

